# Text aus einer .dcm Datei per Makro in eine Excel-Tabelle schreiben



## ChrisStangl (30. August 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

kann mir einer sagen, mit welchem Code ich aus einem dcm-Dokument einen bestimmten Text heruas in eine vorgegebene Excel-Zelle kopieren kann?

Ihr seid mal wieder meine letzte Rettung!

Chris

Nachtrag: Kann fürs Erste auch aus Word oder ner txt-Datei sein, mir gehts mal nur ums Grundprinzip!


----------

